# ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...



## Charly23 (15. Januar 2003)

*ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

... das mir bei der Lektüre von Stephen Kings "Dans Macabre" ins Auge gestochen ist, will euch nicht vorenthalten. Eins vorneweg: Obwohl ich mich für das Genre interessiere und doch schon "einige" Horrorfilme gesehen habe, wusste ich nichtmal die Hälfte der zu erschließenden Filmtitel. Schande über mich.

Genug davon:

1. Es war einmal der Ehemann der bekanntesten blinden Frau der Welt, der eine Weile weggehen mußte (um einen Drachen zu töten oder so etwas), und während ihr Mann weg war, kam sie ein böser Mann namens Harry Roat aus Scarsdale besuchen.

2. Es waren einmal drei Babysitter, die gemeinsam in der Halloween-Nacht ausgingen, und an Allerheiligen war nur noch einer von ihnen am Leben.

3. Es war einmal eine Frau, die Geld gestohlen hatte und einen nicht so fröhlichen Abend in einem abgelegenen Motel verbrachte. Alles schien in bester Ordnung zu sein, bis die Mutter des Hotelbesitzers vorbeikam. Mutter tat etwas wirklich sehr Schlimmes.

4. Es waren einmal ein paar böse Menschen, die mit der Sauerstoffleitung im Operationssaal eines Krankenhauses herumspielten, so daß eine Menge Leute lange, lange schlafen mußten - genau wie Schneewitchen. Aber diese Leute wachten nie mehr auf.

5. Es war einmal ein traurigens Mädchen, das Männer in Bars aufriß, weil sie sich nicht mehr so traurig fühlte, wenn die Männer mit ihr nach Hause kamen. Aber eines Nachts riß sie einen Mann auf, der eine Maske trug. Unter dieser Maske war er der schwarze Mann.

6. Es waren einmal ein paar tapfere Forscher, die auf einem anderen Planeten landeten, um nachzusehen, ob jemand Hilfe brauchte. Niemand brauchte Hilfe, aber als sie wieder aufbrachen, stellten sie fest, daß _sie_ sich den schwarzen Mann an Bord geholt hatten.

7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.

8. Es war einmal ein junger Mann, der versuchte, einen magischen Trunk mit einem fliegenden Teppich aus einem fremden Land in sein eigenes zu bringen. Aber er wurde gefangen, bevor er auf den fliegenden Teppich gelangen konnte, und die bösen Menschen nahmen ihm sein magisches Elixier ab und sperrten ihn in einen schlimmen Kerker ein.

9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.

10. Es waren einmal zwei Kinder, übrigens fast so wie Hänsel und Gretel, und als ihr Vater starb, heiratete ihre Mutter einen bösen Mann, der so tat, als wäre er gut. Dieser böse Mann hatte auf die Finger der einen Hand LIEBE und auf die der anderen Hand HASS tätowiert.

11. Es war einmal eine Amerikanerin, die in London lebte und deren geistige Gesundheit zweifelhaft war. Sie glaubte, sie hätte im vernagelten Nachbarhaus nebenan einen Mord gesehen.

12. Es war einmal eine Frau und ihr Bruder, die gingen Blumen auf das Grab ihrer Mutter legen, und der Bruder der gern schlimme Streiche spielte, machte ihr angst, indem er sagte: "Sie kommen, um dich zu holen, Barbara." Es stellte sich heraus, daß sie wirklich gekommen waren, um sie zu holen - aber sie holten ihn zuerst.

13. Es waren einmal Vögel, die allesamt böse auf die Menschen wurden und anfingen, die Menschen zu töten, weil die Vögel unter einem bösen Zauber standen.

14. Es war einmal ein Verrückter, der anfing, seine Familie einen nach dem anderen mit der Axt zu zerstückeln. Er lebte in einem alten irischen Haus. Als er dem Grundbesitzer den Kopf abhackte, rollte dieser in den Pool der Familie - war das nicht komisch?

15. Es waren einmal zwei Schwestern, die wurden gemeinsam in einem verzauberten Schloß in Hollywoood alt. Eine war einmal im Königreich Holllywood berühmt gewesen, aber das war schon lange, lange her. Die andere saß im Rollstuhl. Und wissen Sie, was geschah? Die Schwester die laufen konnte, servierte ihrer gelähmten Schwester eine tote Ratte zum Essen! War das nicht komisch?

16. Es war einmal ein Friedhofwächter, der feststellte, daß die Menschen, denen bestimmte Gräber gehörten dann starben, wenn er diese Gräber auf seiner Karte mit schwarzen Stecknadeln kennzeichnete. Aber als er die schwarzen Stecknadeln herausnahm und durch weiße ersetzte, wurde der Film zu einem großen Haufen Scheiße! War das nicht komisch?

17. Es war einmal ein böser Mann, der die kleine Prinzessin entführte und lebendig begrub ..., jedenfalls behauptete er, daß er es getan hatte.

18. Es war einmal ein Mann, der erfand magische Augentropfen; mit ihen konnte er die Karten der Spieler in Las Vegas sehen und verdiente eine Menge Geld. Er konnte bei Cocktailpartys auch durch die Kleider der Mädchen sehen, was vielleicht nicht ganz so schön war, aber Augenblick mal. Der Mann sah plötzlich immer mehr... und mehr... _und mehr_ ...

19. Es war einmal eine Frau, die das Kind des Satans zur Welt gebracht hatte, und dieses stieß sie mit einem Dreirad über das Treppengelände. Wie gemein! Aber Mama hatte Glück! Sie starb kurz danach und mußte in der Fortsetzung nicht mehr mitspielen!

20. Es waren einmal drei Freunde, die eine Kanufahrt auf einem verzauberten Fluß unternahmen, und böse Männer sahen, daß sie ihren Spaß hatten, und beschlossen, es ihnen dafür zu zeigen. Das lag daran, daß diese bösen Männer nicht wollten, daß andere Männer, die aus der Stadt kamen, in ihrem Wald Spaß hatten.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß


----------



## Pizaro (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

13. Es waren einmal Vögel, die allesamt böse auf die Menschen wurden und anfingen, die Menschen zu töten, weil die Vögel unter einem bösen Zauber standen.


Hitchcock´s "Die Vögel", oder ?


----------



## seven21 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

13 müsste Hitchcocks Die Vögel sein
zu den andern fällt mir nichts ein

eins, zwei
Freddy kommt vorbei!
(ich lieb diese Filme!)


----------



## seven21 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> 13. Es waren einmal Vögel, die allesamt böse auf die Menschen wurden und anfingen, die Menschen zu töten, weil die Vögel unter einem bösen Zauber standen.
> 
> 
> Hitchcock´s "Die Vögel", oder ?



Mist, nicht schell genug


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

3. Psycho
19. Omen (eventuell?)

dann kommen mir noch 2-3 sehr bekannt vor, aber es will mir kein name einfallen *grrr*


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> 3. Es war einmal eine Frau, die Geld gestohlen hatte und einen nicht so fröhlichen Abend in einem abgelegenen Motel verbrachte. Alles schien in bester Ordnung zu sein, bis die Mutter des Hotelbesitzers vorbeikam. Mutter tat etwas wirklich sehr Schlimmes.


Psycho






> 6. Es waren einmal ein paar tapfere Forscher, die auf einem anderen Planeten landeten, um nachzusehen, ob jemand Hilfe brauchte. Niemand brauchte Hilfe, aber als sie wieder aufbrachen, stellten sie fest, daß sie sich den schwarzen Mann an Bord geholt hatten.


Alien?



> 7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.


Das Geisterschloß?




> 9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.


einer der NighmareOnElmstreet-Teile?






> 18. Es war einmal ein Mann, der erfand magische Augentropfen; mit ihen konnte er die Karten der Spieler in Las Vegas sehen und verdiente eine Menge Geld. Er konnte bei Cocktailpartys auch durch die Kleider der Mädchen sehen, was vielleicht nicht ganz so schön war, aber Augenblick mal. Der Mann sah plötzlich immer mehr... und mehr... und mehr ...


Den kenne ich, weiß aber den Titel nicht genau... SW-Film "DEr Mann mit den Röntgenaugen" oder, wo er sich am Schluss in einem Wanderprediger-Zelt seine Augen ausreißt.


mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...


----------



## Shadowbreaker (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> .7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.



The Haunting denk ich mal. Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob die da wirklich Eleanor hiess... *grübel*


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Den kenne ich, weiß aber den Titel nicht genau... SW-Film "DEr Mann mit den Röntgenaugen" oder, wo er sich am Schluss in einem Wanderprediger-Zelt seine Augen ausreißt.



der dürfte es sein (er heisst schon so), hab ich auch mal gesehen.
warum bin ich bloss nicht auf alien gekommen? *kopfandiewandhämmer*


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > .7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.
> 
> 
> 
> The Haunting denk ich mal. Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher ob die da wirklich Eleanor hiess... *grübel*



könnte sein, mir kommt v.a. der name so bekannt vor. ist auch nicht lange her, dass ich den film gesehen hab *kopfzerbrech*

zu 2. ich tipp jetzt einfach mal auf Halloween. hab fast alle gesehen, aber NICHT den ersten teil *schäm*
zu 14. Hernry - portrai^t of a serial killer? den hab ich nicht gesehen, ich rate nur


----------



## Wurstbrot (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

1. Wait until dark (ich komme grad nicht auf den deutschen Titel)
2. Halloween
3. Psycho
4. Coma
6. Alien
13. Die Vögel
14. Amityville Horror
18. Der Mann mit dem Röntgenblick
19. Das Omen
20. Beim Sterben ist jeder der Erste

Immerhin die Hälfte, wenn nichts falsch ist...


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> 1. Wait until dark (ich komme grad nicht auf den deutschen Titel)
> 2. Halloween
> 3. Psycho
> 4. Coma
> ...



amityville... da ging es doch um eine uhr?!?
YES, omen erraten *stolzsei*
mit halloween hatte ich wohl auch recht 

achja, coma! da hatte ich nur mal die beschreibung gelesen... müsste stimmen!


----------



## coco_bo (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > 9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.
> 
> 
> 
> einer der NighmareOnElmstreet-Teile?



Möglicherweise auch Stephen Kings Carry...


----------



## Timberlane (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > 7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.
> 
> 
> Das Geisterschloß?



Jepp, der kam letztens auf ProSieben. War eigentlich ganz nett gemacht, wenn auch etwas undurchdacht. Ein kleiner Fehler aber: Eleanor bleibt nicht, sie stirbt. *g*


----------



## Amenophis333 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

Ich hab auch noch eins:
Es war einmal ein Schrifsteller, der verbrachte den Winter mit seiner Familie in einem Hotel, in dem sie ganz allein waren. Er suchte hier die Ruhe für sein Buch...doch er fand den Wahnsinn und ging mit einer Axt auf seine Lieben los..

( Der hier läuft jetzt außer Konkurrenz, weil es eigentlich nicht wirklich ein Horrorfilm ist  ) < Aber trotzdem Kult>

Es war einmal ein Staplerfahrer..der hatte seinen ersten Arbeitstag.
Nach dem Schichtende war er einen Kopf kürzer und ein paar seiner Mitarbeiter machten nun auch für immer Feierabend..


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Es war einmal ein Staplerfahrer..der hatte seinen ersten Arbeitstag.
> Nach dem Schichtende war er einen Kopf kürzer und ein paar seiner Mitarbeiter machten nun auch für immer Feierabend..



Das ist eindeutig Klaus


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

Ein praktischer Thread für Leute, die mit Horror-Filmen absolut gaaar nichts am Hut haben!  

So kann ich künftig wenigstens Fachwissen vorgaukeln  
Naja, zumindest für ein "Ach, das ist doch der wo....!" dürfte es reichen. *g*


----------



## seven21 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > 9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Freddy wurde von wütenden Eltern umgebracht und außer in NewNightmare hat glaub ich niemand sonst versucht jemanden umzubringen. Dort hat nur der kleine Junge im Schlafwandel mit an die Finger geklebten Messern vor seiner Mutter rumgefuchtelt


----------



## Shadowbreaker (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Ich hab auch noch eins:
> Es war einmal ein Schrifsteller, der verbrachte den Winter mit seiner Familie in einem Hotel, in dem sie ganz allein waren. Er suchte hier die Ruhe für sein Buch...doch er fand den Wahnsinn und ging mit einer Axt auf seine Lieben los..




Der is leicht: Shining.


----------



## __SNAKE__ (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > 9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



hmm, also ich würde tippen es is "das feuerkind" - aber ich weiss nicht ob es den film gibt. ich hab nur das buch gelesen. aber das mädchen war eigentlich garnicht böse.


----------



## LordPain (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> ... das mir bei der Lektüre von Stephen Kings "Dans Macabre" ins Auge gestochen ist, will euch nicht vorenthalten. Eins vorneweg: Obwohl ich mich für das Genre interessiere und doch schon "einige" Horrorfilme gesehen habe, wusste ich nichtmal die Hälfte der zu erschließenden Filmtitel. Schande über mich.
> 
> Genug davon:
> 
> ...



Nummer 12 müsste Night of the living Dead sein


----------



## Shadowbreaker (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*

Noch eins: 
Es war einmal eine Anstalt, die ist abgebrannt, danach wurden darin lustige Partys gefeiert.

Und:
Clowns sind lustig, in den meisten Fällen zumindest.
Ein gewisser Clown aus Maine fällt da etwas aus der Reihe...


----------



## Amenophis333 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > Es war einmal ein Staplerfahrer..der hatte seinen ersten Arbeitstag.
> > Nach dem Schichtende war er einen Kopf kürzer und ein paar seiner Mitarbeiter machten nun auch für immer Feierabend..
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe richtig... das war der kultige Klaus  , der Star einer jeden LAN-Party ( und Retter einiger vermurksten  )
( Zitat: " Oh... was mache ma... iss schon halwa 8...ich gehn hemm"
" Neee.... mir hann noch ned de Staplerfahrer Klaus geguggt... das muss noch sinn.." )


----------



## Pizaro (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Und: Clowns sind lustig, in den meisten Fällen zumindest.
> Ein gewisser Clown aus Maine fällt da etwas aus der Reihe...



Stephen King´s "Es"


----------



## LordPain (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Noch eins:
> Es war einmal eine Anstalt, die ist abgebrannt, danach wurden darin lustige Partys gefeiert.
> 
> Und:
> ...



Und das mit der Anstalt war das vielleicht Haunted Hill ?

Der Clown hieß PennyWise( wird das so geschrieben) und das Buch bzw. Film hieß: ES


----------



## Shadowbreaker (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > Noch eins:
> > Es war einmal eine Anstalt, die ist abgebrannt, danach wurden darin lustige Partys gefeiert.
> >
> > Und:
> ...




Exakt... hmm, hätt's noch etwas schwerer machen sollen. 
Nur der Clown heisst Pennywise, mit kleinem w.


----------



## Charly23 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Ein praktischer Thread für Leute, die mit Horror-Filmen absolut gaaar nichts am Hut haben!
> 
> So kann ich künftig wenigstens Fachwissen vorgaukeln
> Naja, zumindest für ein "Ach, das ist doch der wo....!" dürfte es reichen. *g*



Das Sujet scheint hier wirklich auf Interesse zu stoßen, hätte ich mir nicht gedacht


----------



## Wurstbrot (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> amityville... da ging es doch um eine uhr?!?
> !



Weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ich kann mich nur dunkel an einen bärtigen Kerl mit einer Axt in der Hand erinnern *grübel*.


----------



## Charly23 (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > amityville... da ging es doch um eine uhr?!?
> > !
> 
> 
> ...



bei Amityville Horror treibt doch dieses Haus die Familie in den finanziellen Ruin, oder? Hab den Film leider noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Wurstbrot (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > amityville... da ging es doch um eine uhr?!?
> > > !
> >
> >
> ...



Es hatte irgendwas mit dem Haus zu tun, das stimmt, aber frag mich nicht was *g*. Es ist einfach zu lange her, und ich hab den Film nicht so gut in Erinnerung als daß ich ihn mir nochmal anschauen müßte.


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > amityville... da ging es doch um eine uhr?!?
> > > !
> >
> >
> ...



aha, dann ist es vielleicht ein anderer film. in amityville ging es um eine uhr, die das ganze haus "assimiliert" hat.


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > .7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



der liebe Henry war mit den Überresten seiner Streifzüge zwar auch immer sehr, sehr sorgfältig, aber mit der Pool-Geschichte hat er nichts zu tun *g* *tippgeb*


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> 5. Es war einmal ein traurigens Mädchen, das Männer in Bars aufriß, weil sie sich nicht mehr so traurig fühlte, wenn die Männer mit ihr nach Hause kamen. Aber eines Nachts riß sie einen Mann auf, der eine Maske trug. Unter dieser Maske war er der schwarze Mann.


From Hell (?)



> 6. Es waren einmal ein paar tapfere Forscher, die auf einem anderen Planeten landeten, um nachzusehen, ob jemand Hilfe brauchte. Niemand brauchte Hilfe, aber als sie wieder aufbrachen, stellten sie fest, daß sie sich den schwarzen Mann an Bord geholt hatten.


Alien, obwohl die Crew keine Forscher waren, sondern einen Raumfrachter durchs All beförderten. [klugscheissmodus aus] 

gut gemacht, die Rätsel.

rya,
Worrel


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> 3. Psycho
> 19. Omen (eventuell?)
> 
> dann kommen mir noch 2-3 sehr bekannt vor, aber es will mir kein name einfallen *grrr*



No. 3 ist Psycho, no. 13 ist The Birds und no. 19 The Omen. 

... die sind aber noch relativ einfach


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > Den kenne ich, weiß aber den Titel nicht genau... SW-Film "DEr Mann mit den Röntgenaugen" oder, wo er sich am Schluss in einem Wanderprediger-Zelt seine Augen ausreißt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast recht, das _wäre_ wirklich einfach _gewesen_


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > > 9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



stimmt, also nix mit dem "lieben" Freddy


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > 3. Es war einmal eine Frau, die Geld gestohlen hatte und einen nicht so fröhlichen Abend in einem abgelegenen Motel verbrachte. Alles schien in bester Ordnung zu sein, bis die Mutter des Hotelbesitzers vorbeikam. Mutter tat etwas wirklich sehr Schlimmes.
> 
> 
> Psycho


[/quote]






> > 6. Es waren einmal ein paar tapfere Forscher, die auf einem anderen Planeten landeten, um nachzusehen, ob jemand Hilfe brauchte. Niemand brauchte Hilfe, aber als sie wieder aufbrachen, stellten sie fest, daß sie sich den schwarzen Mann an Bord geholt hatten.
> 
> 
> Alien?


[/quote]





> > 7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.
> 
> 
> Das Geisterschloß?


[/quote]

naja fast, *g* : *Bis das Blut gefriert (The Haunting, GB 1962(* 




> > 9. Es war einmal ein kleines Mädchen, das süß aussah, aber in Wirklichkeit sehr böse war. Sie sperrte den Hausmeister in seinem Zimmer ein und zündete sein leicht brennbares Bett aus Sägespänen und Holzwolle an, weil er gemein zu ihr gewesen war.
> 
> 
> einer der NighmareOnElmstreet-Teile?


[/quote]

nö






> > 18. Es war einmal ein Mann, der erfand magische Augentropfen; mit ihen konnte er die Karten der Spieler in Las Vegas sehen und verdiente eine Menge Geld. Er konnte bei Cocktailpartys auch durch die Kleider der Mädchen sehen, was vielleicht nicht ganz so schön war, aber Augenblick mal. Der Mann sah plötzlich immer mehr... und mehr... und mehr ...
> 
> 
> Den kenne ich, weiß aber den Titel nicht genau... SW-Film "DEr Mann mit den Röntgenaugen" oder, wo er sich am Schluss in einem Wanderprediger-Zelt seine Augen ausreißt.


[/quote][/quote]

wow  Originaltitel: *The Man with the x-ray Eyes, USA 1963*




> mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...




Braindead?


----------



## LordPain (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...




Braindead?  
 [/quote]

Müsste Braindead sein

Ich möchte mehr von diesen Rätseln


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> Müsste Braindead sein
> 
> Ich möchte mehr von diesen Rätseln



es fehlen noch einige Filme, also kannst du ja noch rätseln ... äh ... recherchieren ; ) 

... bei Interesse


----------



## Charly23 (16. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > 7. Es war einmal eine traurige Frau namens Eleanor, die zu einem Abenteuer in einem fremden Schloß aufbrach. In dem verzauberten Schloß war Lady Eleanor nicht mehr so traurig, weil sie neue Freunde fand. Aber diese Freunde gingen wieder, und sie blieb - für immer.
> >
> >
> > Das Geisterschloß?
> ...



tsss...  "sie blieb - für immer" ... sowas nennt sich Metapher


----------



## Sta (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> ... das mir bei der Lektüre von Stephen Kings "Dans Macabre" ins Auge gestochen ist, will euch nicht vorenthalten. Eins vorneweg: Obwohl ich mich für das Genre interessiere und doch schon "einige" Horrorfilme gesehen habe, wusste ich nichtmal die Hälfte der zu erschließenden Filmtitel. Schande über mich.
> 
> Genug davon:
> 
> ...



hmm und?


----------



## Charly23 (19. Januar 2003)

*Auflösung des "kleinen [HORROR] - Filmrätsels" ...*



> > ... das mir bei der Lektüre von Stephen Kings "Dans Macabre" ins Auge gestochen ist, will euch nicht vorenthalten. Eins vorneweg: Obwohl ich mich für das Genre interessiere und doch schon "einige" Horrorfilme gesehen habe, wusste ich nichtmal die Hälfte der zu erschließenden Filmtitel. Schande über mich.
> >
> > Genug davon:
> >
> ...



und? :o und, was? 

... zu deinen Filmvorschlägen: sind wohl alle richtig, gratuliere 

Den Titel vom letzen Film weißt du nicht? 


So, und da das Interesse am Rätsel schon "ein wenig" nachgelassen hat: Die Auflösung.

1. Warte, bis es dunkel ist (Wait until the Dark, USA 1967)
2. Halloween - Die Nacht des Grauens (Halloween, USA 1978 )
3. Psycho (Psycho, USA 1960)
4. Koma (Coma, USA 1977)
5. Auf der Suche nach Mr. Goodbar (Looking for Mr. Goodbar, USA 1977)
6. Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt (Alien, GB 1979)
7. Bis das Blut gefriert (The Haunting, GB 1962)
8. Midnight Express - Zwölf Uhr Nachts (Midnight Express, GB 1977)
9. Böse Saat (The Bad Seed, USA 1956)
10. Die Nacht des Jägers (The Night of the Hunter, USA 1955)
11. Die Nacht der tausend Augen (Night Watch, GB 1972)
12. Die Nacht der lebenden Toten (Night of the living Dead, USA 1968 )
13. Die Vögel (The Birds, USA 1963)
14. Dementia 13 (Dementia 13, USA/Irland 1962)
15. Was geschah wirklich mit Baby Jane? (What ever happend to Baby Jane?, USA 1962)
16. I bury the living (USA 1958 )
17. Macabre (Macabre, USA 1958 )
18. Der Mann mit den Röntgenaugen (The Man with the X-Ray Eyes, USA 1963)
19. Das Omen (The Omen, USA 1976)
20. Beim Sterben ist jeder der erste (Deliverance, USA 1971)


Angaben - wie immer - ohne Gewähr:   - Ihr könnt ja nachprüfen ob ich richtig abgeschrieben habe:
Entweder direkt bei der Quelle [King, Stephen. _Dans Macabre ._ Übers. Joachim Körber. München: Ullstein Taschenbuchverlag, 2000. 299.], deren Lektüre ich übrigens jedem der sich für das Genre auch nur ein bisschen interessiert wärmstens ans Herz lege, oder: http://german.imdb.com/Title?0062467

Und zum Schluss noch ein originelles Zitat des Meisters:

_The oldest and strongest emotion of mankind is fear, and the oldest
and strongest kind of fear is fear of the the unknown._
	Howard Phillips Lovecraft


----------



## PrinzPorno (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...



Braindead


----------



## Charly23 (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...
> 
> 
> 
> Braindead



... wie schon einige vor dir festgestellt haben


----------



## PrinzPorno (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...
> >
> >
> >
> ...



ey, Mr. NeunmalKlug  ,kennst du diesen Film :

Es waren einmal zwei Brüder auf der Flucht.
Bevor sie ihre Freiheit endlich genießen konnten,wurden sie in einer Bar auf eine harte Probe gestellt.....


----------



## Charly23 (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > > mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



ey, Mr. Peanuts  , schießt du dir selbst ein Loch durch deine Hand oder darf ich das machen?  

wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dir ja noch ein paar Filmhinweise ausdenken, vielleicht forderst du mich irgendwann mal


----------



## PrinzPorno (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > > > mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> ...



du hast den Filmtitel noch net gesagt  ........
Ein paar Hinweise noch :

Sie hatten 3 Geiseln auf ihrer Flucht mit in die Bar genommen(die Bar hat einen exotischen Namen).Einer von den Geiseln war mal Priester,die anderen beiden sind seine Kinder.



Wie siehts mit diesem hier aus :

Es war einmal ein sehr sehr alter  Mann, der hatte viele wertvolle Sachen in seinem kleinen Laden.
Für diese Sachen wollte  er nicht viel Geld,sondern  ein paar kleine  Gefallen von den Leuten....


----------



## Charly23 (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > > > > mal einer von mir: Es war einmal ein edler Ritter, der die Prinzessin bekommen sollte, aber bevor er das konnte, musste er seine verstorbene Mutter umbringen, und viele andere Tote auch...
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> ...



warum den Filmtitel sagen wenn's doch eh offensichtlich ist ...    

der Priester spielt übrigens in 'nem anderen Film 'nen drogensüchtigen und korrupten Cop, der die Vergewaltigung an einer Nonne nur deswegen aufklären will um die Mafia-Belohnung zu kassieren... die Begegnung mit J.C ändert jedoch alles...

... trotzdem scheint unser Prieser ganz und gar nicht geläutert zu worden sein: in 'ner anderen Diegese gibt er den fürsorglichen - in Wirklichkeit - aber berechnenden Zuhälter, der sogar die kleine Jodie auf den Strich schickt... doch letztenendes siegt das Gute: Mr. "du sprichts mit mir?"-Ich-bin-so-einsam-und-deswegen-drehe-ich-jetzt-durch kommt und läuft Amok... 

... ganz und gar nicht Amok laufend, sondern mit abgeklärt und professionell ist unser Priester dann als Angestellter eines Gangsterbosses, dessen Seele vom Teufel geholt wurde. Einer seiner Handlanger, dessen Hobby es ist in Wohnungen von potenziellen Opfern aufs Klo zu gehen, fuchtelt während einer Autofahrt mit seiner Waffe herum und 'ne Sekunde später ist das Auto im Arsch. Und auf wen kann man sich verlassen wenn Feuer am Dach ist? Genau. Aber nicht auf alle Prieser...

... eigentlich viel zu leicht, aber was soll's


----------



## Charly23 (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> warum den Filmtitel sagen wenn's doch eh offensichtlich ist ...
> 
> der Priester spielt übrigens in 'nem anderen Film 'nen drogensüchtigen und korrupten Cop, der die Vergewaltigung an einer Nonne nur deswegen aufklären will um die Mafia-Belohnung zu kassieren... die Begegnung mit J.C ändert jedoch alles...
> 
> ...



niemand weiß es *g*


----------



## KONNAITN (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > warum den Filmtitel sagen wenn's doch eh offensichtlich ist ...
> >
> > der Priester spielt übrigens in 'nem anderen Film 'nen drogensüchtigen und korrupten Cop, der die Vergewaltigung an einer Nonne nur deswegen aufklären will um die Mafia-Belohnung zu kassieren... die Begegnung mit J.C ändert jedoch alles...
> 
> ...


Doch! *meld* 
Also einen Tarantino-Film erkenne ja sogar ich, als absoluter Horror-Nixchecker, und der andere mit Harvey Keitel müßte dann wohl der "Schlimme Leutnant" sein.


----------



## Charly23 (19. Januar 2003)

*AW: ein kleines [HORROR] - Filmrätsel ...*



> > > warum den Filmtitel sagen wenn's doch eh offensichtlich ist ...
> > >
> > > der Priester spielt übrigens in 'nem anderen Film 'nen drogensüchtigen und korrupten Cop, der die Vergewaltigung an einer Nonne nur deswegen aufklären will um die Mafia-Belohnung zu kassieren... die Begegnung mit J.C ändert jedoch alles...
> >
> ...



na endlich, fehlt nur noch nummero 3


----------

